# Dettol Laundry Cleanser



## odyssey06 (24 Aug 2020)

Has anyone seen Dettol Laundry Cleanser on the shelves in Dublin?

Seems to be permanently out of stock with Tesco and Supervalu online.
It's the laundry cleanser you add to washing to kill any viruses or bacteria on it when running cold washes - and make your whites whiter etc.
Not the washing machine cleanser to decale your machine.


----------



## Zenith63 (24 Aug 2020)

Was looking for it in Tesco Clarehall at the weekend, no sign.  Have not seen it elsewhere either sorry.


----------



## MrsBre (24 Aug 2020)

I have purchased it on 2 occasions in Dealz, they were 750ml bottles and cost €3.00


----------



## Prosper (26 Aug 2020)

Not in my local Tesco


----------



## SPC100 (27 Aug 2020)

I wonder is it disappearing for the same reason that dettol is?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (27 Aug 2020)

It started flying off the shelves post 12 March.

As a result, people stock up on it when it does appear.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Aug 2020)

Update - back in stock in Clare Hall in larger bottle.


----------



## Lambchops65 (16 Sep 2020)

In stock in Maynooth Tesco €6


----------



## Hansen (13 Feb 2021)

The Dettol washing machine cleaner is in SuperValu for a deep clean


----------



## mathepac (14 Feb 2021)

Chef White Vinegar €1.89 for 568ml bottle in Dunnes.  Half a tea-cupful in a 60deg wash to disinfect and descale a washing machine.  Cheaper and more environmentally friendly than other cleaners particularly if you have a septic yank.

Another alternative is to use soda crystals for the wash instead of the P&G laundry preparations.


----------



## EmmDee (16 Feb 2021)

mathepac said:


> ...particularly if you have a septic yank.



Ah here... He lost the election. No need for that


----------



## mathepac (16 Feb 2021)

Ooops, humble apologies to all Trumpeteers.  Lapsus digiti.


----------



## Susie2017 (4 May 2021)

Why would anyone consider putting disinfectant on their clothes ? Perhaps if you worked in the sewage business. Otherwise I see no need. Remember all this stuff comes back in the water that we drink and wash ourselves in. Keep what's next to your skin as natural as possible. Much of what you put on your skin is absorbed. Think nicotine patches and other medicated patches e.g Nitroglycerin, analgesics etc. I keep the toxins added to my clothes wash to a minimum for that reason. Clothes need to be clean not sterile.


----------



## Zenith63 (5 May 2021)

I use it in washes of sports wear and some shirts, I haven’t really found any other way of removing persistent body odour. It’s a case of either dumping the clothes as they are no longer wearable, or use this and get another couple of years from them.

I have sensitive skin so am also careful what I use to wash clothes, lots of detergents set me off. No issues with this disinfectant in my case anyway, I suspect it is mostly rinsed out during the cycle. However I agree I’d prefer to put less of all chemicals down the drain, in this case I guess it’s a trade-off of buy more clothes (and wonder what ends up in the water from the factories they’re made in and the transport to me) or use a small amount of disinfectant.


----------



## Leo (5 May 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> Otherwise I see no need. Remember all this stuff comes back in the water that we drink and wash ourselves in.



No, it doesn't unless you have a private well and malfunctioning treatment system.


----------

